# Was macht das Leben etwas leichter ?



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

ja guten dach maxler mein name, 3DMAxler,

ich hät gern ein problem.
und zwar geht es um folgendes.
viele muster, plugins oder sonst was... macht das leben leichter?!
habt ihr erfahrungen mit plugins oder sonstigen einstellungen in photoshop erfahrungen die es einem leichter machen als webdesigner?
dann her damit.


1. wäre da viele muster zu haben in der datenbank

... jo macht ihr weiter!


----------



## apex (21. Oktober 2002)

*ähm*

ich versteh die frage nicht ganz.
Könntest du deinen Text mal vernünftig formulieren ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mfg apex


----------



## Christoph (21. Oktober 2002)

> ich hät gern ein problem.



Kannst von mir welche haben, hab genug davon


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

@apex woher kommst du den?  

@hochi ... naja das sagt eigentlich der bach, bach ist mein name...  naja von dir hät ich aber noch paar tips erwartet :-(


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

@maxler...

erst denken.. dann formulieren... [edit Kapro]dann das formulierte lesen..[/edit] dann nochmal denken.. dann posten... okay?


dein geschreibsel im ersten posting kann man verstehen wie man will - ich versteh's gar nicht.


[Rechtfertigung Kapro]*gniiahahaharrrrr* Ich hab ein Posting von the shiv herself editiert. Jetzt muß mir nur noch ein gutes Versteck suchen... [/Rechtfertigung]



kapro, du WAGST es??
ooooh, also das gibt ganz kräftig eins aufs ärschchen!

und du weisst ja was danach kommt.. du leckst meine stiefel sauber.... *peitsche hol* 

auf geht's!


Och neee, nicht schon wieder. Die Striemen vom letzten Mal sind doch noch gar nicht weggeheilt. Außerdem ist meine Zunge noch ganz schwarz von der Schuhcreme... Naja, ich hätte es wohl wissen müssen...


----------



## galdasc (21. Oktober 2002)

ey gut hesse, isch hans verstanne, aber nur die ersten zwei zeilen :-O

sonst hab ich nur äpple verstanden...


löl

bye


----------



## Storch (21. Oktober 2002)

Wenn ich die Formulierungen da richtig deute, dann möchte er gerne von euch wissen, ob Ihr Ihm Tipps geben könnt (genauer: PlugIns, Filter und bla ...), so dass die Benutzung von Photoshop im Hinblick auf Webdesign vereinfacht wird ...

- sinvolle PlugIns
- Schriften
- Brushes

...


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

hihi ok also was macht das leben leichter?
welche plugins könnt ihr empfehlen und so weiter!
ich möchte halt wissen wie man sich das designen in photoshop leichter machen kann..z.B bestimmte dinge, arbeitsgänge vorfertigen?... naja hoffe ihr habt es verstanden


----------



## Christoph (21. Oktober 2002)

plugins und Filter kannst du alle wegschmeissen.

Arbeitsvorgänge vorfertigen sind ganz nützlich und beim "Aktionen"- Fenster zu erstellen


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

nun.. du "designst" (*löl*) ja nicht mit dem programm, sondern mit deinem kopf..

und sachen wie komposition, typografie, farblehre etc. lassen sich nun mal nicht mit nem plug-in oder sonst was machen =P

desweiteren brauchst du im grunde gar keine plug ins.. du kannst doch auch alles manuell machen....

den einzigen filter den ich wirklich brauche ist "gaussian blur" - sonst ignorier ich eigentlich das ganze filter-menü gekonnt *hrhr*


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *nun.. du "designst" (*löl*) *



macht sich da jemand lustig über mich?... ich weiß ich werd niemals so gut wie du!


----------



## Christoph (21. Oktober 2002)

sie macht sich mehr über das modische Wort "design" lustig 

Warum wohl


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

ich hasse(!!!!!) das wort "designen"....

weil, ich finde es ungerechtfertigt, sich als photoshopkiddie gleich als designer bezeichnen zu müssen.. oder noch schlimmer, als "künstler".. ARGH!


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

wenn du mit dem begriff photoshopkiddie meinst das ich photoshop anfänger bin dann stimmt das .. 

ich habe nicht von deiner abneigung gewusst!
naja ich hab gesagt das man was designen.. gut dann halt erstellen von webgrafiken! ... aber nicht das ich ein designer oder künstler bin... aber das definiert ja jeder anders...


----------



## HotBoritO (21. Oktober 2002)

Allerdings 
Außerdem fängt jeder mal an *g* Ich ja auch grad.
Ich werd mir jetzt 2 Bücher holen und dann einfach Learning by Doing.
Ist IMHO die beste Methode um sich PS anzueigenen *g*


----------



## eViLaSh (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *ich hasse(!!!!!) das wort "designen"....
> 
> weil, ich finde es ungerechtfertigt, sich als photoshopkiddie gleich als designer bezeichnen zu müssen.. oder noch schlimmer, als "künstler".. ARGH! *



wieso, fühlst du dich dann in deiner ehre gekränkt ?


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

seh ich vielleicht aus wie ein "designer"?

naja, geht ruhig wieder spielen und produziert eure widerlichen "+++_____///-DSGN-3+++"-bildchen..

viel spass dabei!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Oktober 2002)

Schöne Meinung *freu* (Filter).....


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

ich glaub wir weichen vom thema ab!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Oktober 2002)

Das wesentliche deiner Frage ist ja schon beantwortet:

Um Arbeit zu erleichtern , gibt es dsie Möglichkeit Aktionen zu erstellen, die Stapelverarbeitung zu nutzen, die Droplets....


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

Aktionen
Stabelverarbeitung
Droplets

hat da jemand paar beispiele?

würd mich freuen


----------



## apex (21. Oktober 2002)

wenigstens haste die frage jetzt vernuenftig formuliert


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von apex _
> *wenigstens haste die frage jetzt vernuenftig formuliert  *




*anfauch* thema


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Oktober 2002)

& :denken:

Suchbegriffe:

Aktionen 
Stapelverarbeitung 
Droplets

Erzeugt jede menge Informationen, da hast Du ne Menge zu lesen
Beispiel:


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (22. Oktober 2002)

Adobe Photoshop Interface Improver 
find ich gut


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

Finde ich völlig überflüssig. Dafür gibts die Tab-Taste.

/Kapro


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)




----------



## Christoph (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ~SpArGs~ _
> *Adobe Photoshop Interface Improver
> find ich gut  *



find ich auch eher unnütz


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von 3DMaxler _
> * *



Drück mal im Photoshop die Tabulator-Taste, das sind die beiden Pfeile über der Capslock-(Feststell-)Taste und links vom Q, dann kommt die Erleuchtung...

/Kapro


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Oktober 2002)

Mann  sollte vielleicht noch die Funktion [TAB] in Kombination<sup>1</sup> mit der [UMSCHALT] Taste erwähnen.....

<sup>1</sup>( das ist wenn man beide gleichzeitig drückt )


----------

